# frame repair



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 1967 Lemans convertible with questionable rust along the rails. I am considering incapsulating the entire rail section from the back to front with 1/8th inch steel plating and wanted to get some feedback from someone who has done this or may have a better reccommendation.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

How much rust 'we talkin' bout Willis? -- and where is it?

If it's just surface rust and hasn't really affected the strength or integrity of the frame, then blast/sand/wire-wheel it off and protect with some sort of coating.

If it's making you question the strength/rigidity of the frame, then depending on how bad it is, it needs to be cut out and have new steel welded in by a skilled welder, or the whole frame needs to be replaced. Running a car with a compromised frame is not something you want to do.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree.......they usually rot out just in front of the rear wheels. You may need to lift the body to make a proper repair....where is the rust?? Pics?? Eric


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Frame Repair*

The picture's posted are of the worst section's of the frame.
I do have a good freind that is a union welder.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would recommend acid dipping the entire frame before you start repairing the rusted areas. You may find the frame is not salvageable. If indeed the frame can be saved then use something like por15 inside the boxed area to prevent future problems.

Here is a company a couple hours north of you in Brampton, On;

http://www.technostrip.com


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

A "better" recommendation would be to buy a solid frame, that one can be repaired but it looks like A LOT of work. I would not box around that frame with 1/8 steel, that will not fix it properly. If you want to keep that frame for the # you need to get a donor frame and weld in the sections that are garbage, if you dont care about the frame # just try and find a solid one- it will save you time and $$ in the long run


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW! I looked at the pix, and if it were me I'd get a new frame. If it was under a hardtop I'd say weld away. Converts require a boxed, strong frame or they would fold in half. If you were to acid dip it, I think you would have next to nothing left. Station wagons and El Caminos used the same type of boxed frame. I'm not sure if they would be a bolt in without mods, but it would be worth checking out. My $0.02!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta agree with the acid dipping...and/or blasting. That frame is "pretty bad"....I had a 66 vert that did the same thing. On the subject of welding....before you weld, you need to FABRICATE the part.....Personally I'd look for a good chassis and do a swap.... There is a guy named "Boorher, or Borheer...who blasts and powdeccoats frames....also Nitemare Performance in Conneticuit sells restored frames....hunt around. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is an E-gay item # 280827110079 it is for a chassis, fully restored with all rolling parts, including a rear end brakes, exhaust, front end.....it is priced too high, it is probably worth 1/2 the asking price though....do the math. Good luck!!! Eric :cheers


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

It can be done. Here is the front pass. side corner from my '64 Tempest. It takes time, effort and good welding skills. But it really depends upon how the frame is over-all. Mine had this one really bad corner but most of the rest of it is fine.

Phil


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with everone else look for a new frame that looks pretty bad.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

does not look good


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Are there any worse spots or spots that look like they are close to that? Before you acid dip, or sandblast just take a wire wheel and go at it. The cost of another frame may off set the extra hours it would take to get some welding in. Thats the beauty of metal, cut, fit, weld, all better! If you do decide to get a different frame look into coupe frames. Instead of the extra expense for a convert or elky frame DIY! You can add the triangulated section for like $75 worth of steel. Here is a picture of the frame I did for my 69 PT car. Total cost of teh material like $120. But thats including a lot of extra material for the #3 crossmember and such.


----------

